# Can someone with Rabbids Go Home do me a favor?



## Tyeforce (Dec 25, 2009)

Okay, I have a kinda odd request. I collect Wii Channels. I even have the Get Connected Video Channel that comes preinstalled with newer Wiis (I transferred it from someone else's Wii to mine), and I still have the now useless Metroid Prime 3 Preview Channel. Right now, I have every single US and Japanese Wii Channel there is...except one. The Rabbids Channel. You can install it with the game Rabbids Go Home. But, if it's like most other Wii Channels, you should be able to save the contents.bin file to an SD card, upload it, and someone else would be able to put it on their SD card and use it on their Wii. So...does anyone here have Rabbids Go Home? If so, could you upload the Rabbids Channel for me? XD


----------



## Doctor (Dec 25, 2009)

If you really want it, than buy it.

Oh wait, it's not first party, therefore it's not fun.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 25, 2009)

Doctor said:
			
		

> If you really want it, than buy it.
> 
> Oh wait, it's not first party, therefore it's not fun.


>_>

Sonic games aren't first party, yet I buy them. Scribblenauts isn't first party, but I bought it. I DO play some third party games. But I'm not gonna buy a game just for a channel. =p


----------



## Kyle (Dec 25, 2009)

You are a very strange person. :\
I actually like to conserve my memory though, and I haven't bought a Wii game in over a year, so I can't help at all.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 25, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> You are a very strange person. :\
> I actually like to conserve my memory though, and I haven't bought a Wii game in over a year, so I can't help at all.


I'll admit that I'm very strange, yes. XD


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 26, 2009)

If I care enough to download the channel, perhaps.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 26, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> If I care enough to download the channel, perhaps.


=D


----------



## SamXX (Dec 26, 2009)

Well that's a weird hobby you've got yourself there.

Anyway, I might get the game soon but I don't know, if I do, I'll give you the channel data.

Do you even have that Channel that's released in Japan (Can't remember the name), the one where you spend Wii Points on Anime episodes?

I want that channel XD

I have a Rabbids Go Home T-shirt I use as a Pyjama top though


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 26, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Well that's a weird hobby you've got yourself there.
> 
> Anyway, I might get the game soon but I don't know, if I do, I'll give you the channel data.
> 
> ...


You mean Wiiの間 (Wii no Ma). Yes, I have it, but I haven't used it much... I don't know if I can buy movies or not, since I don't actually live in Japan. But there are lots of things you can watch for free on it. It's just really confusing for me, though, because I don't know that much Japanese yet. XD I also have the テレビの友チャンネル (Television Friend Channel), ヂジカメプリントチャンネル (Digicam Print Channel), きょうとあしたの占いラッキーチャンネル (Today and Tomorrow Channel), and 出前チャンネル (Demae Channel). Check here for descriptions of each. The only Channels I need now in order to have every single Wii Channel ever released is the Rabbids Channel and the BBC iPlayer Channel. But for me to be able to get the BBC iPlayer Channel, I'd have to get a UK Wii... And even if I did that, I still wouldn't be able to actually use the channel unless I lived in the UK. =p


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Dec 28, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Okay, I have a kinda odd request. I collect Wii Channels. I even have the Get Connected Video Channel that comes preinstalled with newer Wiis (I transferred it from someone else's Wii to mine), and I still have the now useless Metroid Prime 3 Preview Channel. Right now, I have every single US and Japanese Wii Channel there is...except one. The Rabbids Channel. You can install it with the game Rabbids Go Home. But, if it's like most other Wii Channels, you should be able to save the contents.bin file to an SD card, upload it, and someone else would be able to put it on their SD card and use it on their Wii. So...does anyone here have Rabbids Go Home? If so, could you upload the Rabbids Channel for me? XD


Can I have the Get Connected Video Channel? Please?


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 28, 2009)

AnimalCrossingcool said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure! But I warn you... It takes up a *censored.2.0*load of blocks. XD It'll have to wait until tomorrow, though. I'm in bed for the night. =p


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Dec 28, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AnimalCrossingcool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much?


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 28, 2009)

AnimalCrossingcool said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't remember exactly, somewhere around 1,200, I think. It's a useless channel, really... I'd only suggest keeping it if you collect channels, like me. And if you do plan on keeping it, I recommend keeping it on an SD card.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Dec 28, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AnimalCrossingcool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


0.0 Ok... Can u cancel it? 2 many blocks...But,what is it?


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 28, 2009)

AnimalCrossingcool said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just a video that shows you how to connect your Wii to the internet. =p

So, could you by any chance give me the Rabbids Channel? =3


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Dec 28, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AnimalCrossingcool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a load of ****. Sorry. No. I wish I have it:'(


----------



## //RUN.exe (Dec 28, 2009)

...you can't just rent the game, install it, then not play it?


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 28, 2009)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> ...you can't just rent the game, install it, then not play it?


Don't have any time or way to get to a renting place. =p


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Dec 28, 2009)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> ...you can't just rent the game, install it, then not play it?


this^


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 28, 2009)

AnimalCrossingcool said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read my last post. >_>


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Dec 28, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AnimalCrossingcool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know


----------



## Doctor (Dec 28, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't drive? Wait how old are you again?


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 28, 2009)

Doctor said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I _can_ drive. I'm 19, and yes, I have my license. I don't, however, have a car, nor do I have insurance.


----------



## Hiro (Dec 28, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No insurance? <small>Oh boy...</small>


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 28, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you implying?


----------



## Hiro (Dec 28, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing


----------



## SamXX (Dec 28, 2009)

Tye, I bought the game the other day but haven't played it yet. When I do I can put the file to an SD card and send it to you. The game looks pretty fun, I like all the other games in the Rabbids series, pretty fun multiplayer.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 28, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mwahahaha, we crafty brits and our iPlayer.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 28, 2009)

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU CAN WATCH DOCTOR WHO FROM YOUR Wii!!



I envy you. ;-;


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 28, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Tye, I bought the game the other day but haven't played it yet. When I do I can put the file to an SD card and send it to you. The game looks pretty fun, I like all the other games in the Rabbids series, pretty fun multiplayer.


Awesome, thank you!! Do you know how to do it?


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 28, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correction, I also need the 大合奏!バンドブラザーズDX専用 スピーカーチャンネル (Daigasso! Band Brothers DX Speaker Channel). But I doubt anyone else here has a Japanese Wii, so no one can give that to me. =p I think it has to be bought with Wii Points, anyway.


----------



## ChrisOG (Jul 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tye, there's some program out there that allows you to download all the Nintendo made channels and I think also game channels, but I can't remember the name, and I think you needed a hack, but i'll look for it for you and check.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 11, 2010)

Chris said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx4thebump


----------



## ChrisOG (Jul 11, 2010)

I feel like an idiot now.


----------

